# Employment For Expats in Portugal



## Userdavid (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

Can anybody give me advice on how to find employment for my two sons in Portugal, with English speaking companies? Are there any companies out there, that are actively seeking workers with English as their main language?

Yours faithfully,


David


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi David
What area are you looking at to find work for your sons?


----------

